# Parents need to check this out SuperLice



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

God only knows the few times we had to check our daughters hair for this little critters ;Head Lice and now comes the Super Head Lice ,super because it has develop into a super bug that can`t be killed with the regular store chemicals ,now it needs a Atomic Solution from outer space sold by NASA. Like all the over the counter cold medicines that many have given the kids that now have become useless the same thing has happen to this little critters Check this out folks..https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/mutant-super-lice-outbreak-now-155545532.html 
On my many trips to our folks home in the country grandma made damn sure we took a shampoo with her homemade lice /tick poison ;vinegar, olive or coconut oils , and some scents .Well they most have work because I treat my animals with a mixture of vinegar/water and lavender oil and they are tick and flea free and sometimes I rub them with a little baby oil too ,no chemicals here. Some home remedies here from the Mayo clinic.
http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/head-lice/basics/lifestyle-home-remedies/CON-20030792


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine got it a few years back from a sleepover. We tried all the OTC shampoos, couldn't get rid of them. Finally someone told me to try the green alcohol they sell in the pharmacy section of stores, and it worked like a charm. I have a couple bottles of it under the bathroom sink in case it's ever needed again.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> Mine got it a few years back from a sleepover. We tried all the OTC shampoos, couldn't get rid of them. Finally someone told me to try the green alcohol they sell in the pharmacy section of stores, and it worked like a charm. I have a couple bottles of it under the bathroom sink in case it's ever needed again.


 4 grandkids came down for the summer and one had lice years ago before they all grew up. So we ALL got treated. 

I used alcohol and plastic throw away shower caps on all our heads for 10 minutes, no chemicals, cleaned the house and over dried all clothing and bedding. Took care of the problem. Good to know green works too.

I had read that the cehms can cause brain damage.


----------

